# Time Machine question



## SmileyGuy (Dec 7, 2011)

I am running Time Machine with a disk hooked up to a Ubuntu server using Netatalk.

I am able to browse through the backups using Time Machine, but not dates earlier than Dec 1. My first backup was Nov 20, and I know I could view those backups, but I haven't looked at them since Dec 1.

The disks that are mounted are:

localhost:/NoydBMHn4fpHsIxIfXDuZa 311731616 311731616 0 100% /Volumes/MobileBackups
afp_3fEOgW0SMzxn3ttAdD3xdKOj-2.2d000006 912283580 248342440 663941140 28% /Volumes/Time Machine
/dev/disk3s2 912283548 248375176 663908372 28% /Volumes/Time Machine-sikkerhetskopier


Now when I look in /Volumes/MobileBackups I see this:

MacBook:~ root# ls /Volumes/MobileBackups/Backups.backupdb/MacBook/
2011-12-01-045915	2011-12-06-190044	2011-12-07-055836	2011-12-07-204155
2011-12-02-054248	2011-12-06-210245	2011-12-07-064139	Latest
2011-12-03-055157	2011-12-06-220506	2011-12-07-190652
2011-12-04-082438	2011-12-06-225409	2011-12-07-194209
2011-12-05-090642	2011-12-07-043249	2011-12-07-204153

As you can see, only december.

When I look in /Volumes/Time Machine-sikkerhetskopier I also see November:

MacBook:~ root# ls /Volumes/Time\ Machine-sikkerhetskopier/Backups.backupdb/MacBook/
2011-11-20-235543	2011-11-27-055621	2011-12-04-075858	2011-12-07-064825
2011-11-21-004059	2011-11-28-054637	2011-12-05-053430	2011-12-07-191319
2011-11-22-054106	2011-11-29-053638	2011-12-06-190455	2011-12-07-195745
2011-11-23-053714	2011-11-30-053326	2011-12-06-213826	2011-12-07-204359
2011-11-24-054106	2011-12-01-050948	2011-12-06-225620	Latest
2011-11-25-054138	2011-12-02-054946	2011-12-07-043916
2011-11-26-064015	2011-12-03-005822	2011-12-07-060512

Any ideas why I can't browse backups in Time Machine earlier that Dec 1? 

Thanks


----------



## SmileyGuy (Dec 7, 2011)

Hmm, here's a better output:

MacBook:~ root# ls -l /Volumes/Time\ Machine-sikkerhetskopier/Backups.backupdb/MacBook/
total 8
[email protected] 3 root _unknown 204 Nov 20 23:55 2011-11-20-235543
[email protected] 3 root _unknown 204 Nov 21 00:41 2011-11-21-004059
[email protected] 3 root _unknown 204 Nov 22 05:41 2011-11-22-054106
[email protected] 3 root _unknown 204 Nov 23 05:37 2011-11-23-053714
[email protected] 3 root _unknown 204 Nov 24 05:41 2011-11-24-054106
[email protected] 3 root _unknown 204 Nov 25 05:41 2011-11-25-054138
[email protected] 3 root _unknown 204 Nov 26 06:40 2011-11-26-064015
[email protected] 3 root _unknown 204 Nov 27 05:56 2011-11-27-055621
[email protected] 3 root _unknown 204 Nov 28 05:46 2011-11-28-054637
[email protected] 3 root _unknown 204 Nov 29 05:36 2011-11-29-053638
[email protected] 3 root _unknown 204 Nov 30 05:33 2011-11-30-053326
[email protected] 3 root _unknown 204 Dec 1 05:09 2011-12-01-050948
[email protected] 3 root _unknown 204 Dec 2 05:49 2011-12-02-054946
[email protected] 3 root _unknown 204 Dec 3 00:58 2011-12-03-005822
[email protected] 3 root _unknown 204 Dec 4 07:58 2011-12-04-075858
[email protected] 3 root _unknown 204 Dec 5 05:34 2011-12-05-053430
[email protected] 3 root _unknown 204 Dec 6 19:04 2011-12-06-190455
[email protected] 3 root _unknown 204 Dec 6 21:38 2011-12-06-213826
[email protected] 3 root _unknown 204 Dec 6 22:56 2011-12-06-225620
[email protected] 3 root _unknown 204 Dec 7 04:39 2011-12-07-043916
[email protected] 3 root _unknown 204 Dec 7 06:05 2011-12-07-060512
[email protected] 3 root _unknown 204 Dec 7 06:48 2011-12-07-064825
[email protected] 3 root _unknown 204 Dec 7 19:13 2011-12-07-191319
[email protected] 3 root _unknown 204 Dec 7 19:57 2011-12-07-195745
[email protected] 3 root _unknown 204 Dec 7 20:44 2011-12-07-204359
lrwxr-xr-x 1 root _unknown 17 Dec 7 20:44 Latest -> 2011-12-07-204359



MacBook:~ root# ls -l /Volumes/MobileBackups/Backups.backupdb/MacBook/
total 16
[email protected] 3 root wheel 102 Dec 7 20:54 2011-12-01-045915
[email protected] 3 root wheel 102 Dec 7 20:54 2011-12-02-054248
[email protected] 3 root wheel 102 Dec 7 20:54 2011-12-03-055157
[email protected] 3 root wheel 102 Dec 7 20:54 2011-12-04-082438
[email protected] 3 root wheel 102 Dec 7 20:54 2011-12-05-090642
[email protected] 3 root wheel 102 Dec 7 20:54 2011-12-06-190044
[email protected] 3 root wheel 102 Dec 7 20:54 2011-12-06-210245
[email protected] 3 root wheel 102 Dec 7 20:54 2011-12-06-220506
[email protected] 3 root wheel 102 Dec 7 20:54 2011-12-06-225409
[email protected] 3 root wheel 102 Dec 7 20:54 2011-12-07-043249
[email protected] 3 root wheel 102 Dec 7 20:54 2011-12-07-055836
[email protected] 3 root wheel 102 Dec 7 20:54 2011-12-07-064139
[email protected] 3 root wheel 102 Dec 7 20:54 2011-12-07-190652
[email protected] 3 root wheel 102 Dec 7 20:54 2011-12-07-194209
[email protected] 3 root wheel 102 Dec 7 20:54 2011-12-07-204153
[email protected] 3 root wheel 102 Dec 7 20:54 2011-12-07-204155
lrwxrwxrwx 0 root wheel 0 Dec 7 20:41 Latest -> 2011-12-07-204155


----------



## Beafle (Dec 26, 2011)

Are the folders for the backups on the server its self or are they just not showing up on OSX?


----------

